# Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. :)



## piru187 (2. Juli 2014)

*Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

Hey Leute, da ich zurzeit knapp bei Kasse bin und nicht blind 45€ ausgeben möchte, würde ich mich sehr über einen Wildstar Gästepass freuen wenn noch jemand einen übrig hat. 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Tolpa (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

ich schick dir mal ein via pm hab noch 3 über


----------



## piru187 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

Das wäre echt super nett von dir.


----------



## zenisley (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

darf ich auch eine haben büdde


----------



## gangville (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

ich würde mich ebenfalls um einen gästepass freuen.danke

Gruß


----------



## dieterino1990 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

Hallo zusammen,

habe bald Urlaub - würde mich auch freuen. 

LG und Danke
Dieter


----------



## uka (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

Ich würde auch gerne mal rein schauen - falls noch wer nen Pass über hat


----------



## Lowpinger (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

suche ebenfalls noch einen EU Key, bitte per PN


----------



## Yasumyo (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

suche auch  danke


----------



## KhaosFredi (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

Ich versuche es auch mal da ich echt gerne Wildstar anspielen würde! Falls noch jemand eine Pass über hat


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

Hallo Leute,würde mich auch über ein Trial Key sehr freuen da ich grad etwas Zeit habe es auszuprobieren,ansonsten sieht es schon sehr überzeugend aus  .


----------



## Jamal90901 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich suche ebenfalls einen 

Vielen Dank!


Mfg


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

Da ich noch kein Key gefunden habe muss ich noch ergänzen dass ich ihn wieder zurückgeben werde falls ich das Spiel kaufe !!


----------



## Auriale (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

habe noch 4 stück zu vergeben! weiß nicht wer schon einen bekommen hat. die ersten 4 pn bekommen einen  an blue hawaii ging eben einer raus

*bevorzugt natürlich nach zeitpunkt der forum anfragen


----------



## Thorwallace (9. August 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

Moin zusammen!
Ich überlege ernsthaft mir das Spiel zu zulegen, würde es aber auch gerne vorher mal anspielen 
Also falls noch wer nen Gäste Key rumoxidieren hat, würd ich den sehr gerne nehmen 

Danke euch!


----------



## Schmendreck (11. August 2014)

*AW: Suche einen Wildstar Gästepass. *

Ich würde mich über einen 7 Tage-Gästepass freuen!  Wenn jemand einen hat, nehme ich diesen gerne in Empfang.

Vielen Dank!


----------

